# Maptech Chartbook Kits vs Individual Charts



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Looking for comments on which would be better to use. Will be plotting course out on the laptop, so I'm basically looking for backup.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

John are you using Sea Clear?

Matt


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

My main software is Fugawi ENC, but I have SeaClear II as well. The Fugawi can use vector or raster charts. I want to have paper charts, but using the Chartbook seems like a better way to go, then buying each individual chart.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree about the chartbook in leiu of paper charts. Which chartbooks are you looking at, for what area ?


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

I have down loaded the cart kits from maptech into sea clear and have down loaded a bunch from the goverment site Seems like the chart kits don't use all available charts for the area. they represent. I like the large charts for planning. Like for your trip across the gulf.they have one that covers the whole gulf The chart kits I don't think have those theyre more coastal.
Does that make sense.
Matt


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Yep, I am getting a "regular" chart of the Gulf, was looking at the chartbooks for going up the coast. Don't need their digital charts really, but like having the paper charts in a more compact format.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Free - Regions 6, 7, and 8, at this point. A bit over $300 locally, which I figure, looking at the charts I'd need, is cheaper.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I use captn Voyager and have those regions and I too need to pick up the chartbooks as backups. That isn't a bad price.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

For paper I agree the chart kits are nice I dont have the room to keep loose full sized charts in an organized fasion. wish i did. I like the full size versions.


Matt


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The other thing nice about the Maptech Chartbooks, is many are waterproof...so they don't get destroyed if they get wet, making them suitable for use in the cockpit of a smaller sailboat. Paper charts just don't hold up really well if they get wet.


----------



## bkupmstr (Apr 24, 2000)

I'm new to this, I have a laptop and a GPS , what do I need to plot on the laptop, what software?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you have a Windows-based laptop.... SeaClear II is a free package that will do the trick. Not great...but free...

If you're on a Mac-based laptop, you will need to buy either MacENC or GPSNavX... I recommend the former, as it is a bit more money, but much more capable.

You need to have an NMEA 0183 cable and if your computer doesn't have serial ports, a USB-to-serial converter cable. If your GPS is USB-only, some of the software packages may not recognize it.

What GPS and Laptop do you have??


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

PB...the Maptech Chartbooks are great and a good deal. Just do not use them for the Bahamas...the Explorer Chartboks are the only way to go there.

bkupmstr...welcome! You need the appropriate cable for you GPS data output to your PC...the sea-clear free program or the more comprehensive commercial products...and the charts...free from noaa for download here:
Office of Coast Survey - NOAA Raster Navigational Charts


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam-

Are the explorer chartbooks waterproof??


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Also, with the Maptech, you get their Navigator Lite chart program. I'm a few years away from the Bahamas yet Cam. Want to do the East Coast a couple of summers before venturing down there.


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

I have downloaded the free Seaclear2. Does anyone have a quick description of how to use the free NOAA rastner maps with this program. I read the help file about installing charts, with mapcal. However, they list many different files types, and how to scan your own charts, etc. (Not sure which way applies to the NOAA charts, if any). I have the NOAA charts already on my PC, as I tried the free trial of Coastal Explorer. It was easy, just point the software to the folder where the charts are.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I've been thinking about going with this..........

U.S. Boating Charts on DVD | Electronic Charts | Charts and Books | Captn. Jack's

For twenty bucks, I think it is worth it. Much simplier than downloading all of those charts.
It does cover from what I understand, the entier US waters and rivers.
Thats a lot of electronic charts and obviously more than you will ever need, but it would be fun to have them all.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Easiest way would probably be to copy them into the SeaClear chart folder C/Program Files/SeaClear/charts. They should show up in the list of charts from the menu then.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I use Captn Voyager, I did try and use Sea Clear before I bought it. I found Sea Clear to be hard to use and I didn't like the screens at all. I thought my boat and all my "stuff" on my boat was worth the few hundred dollars a real program cost.


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

PB - I did copy the NOAA chart folders into the Seaclear chart folder, but it doesn't seem to like the file types, or something. I may download them again, directly into that folder.
Also, my garmin handheld GPS worked easily with Coastal Explorer - just pointed it at COM1, 9600, and "type" Garmin - worked immediately.
The Seaclear is default at Com1, 4800, and their is no "Garmin" choice - There is a heading GPS Vhart Datum, with many choices, such as North America 1927, etc. Any tips to get a Garmin working easily.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Northeaster-

You need to set your Garmin up so that the port is set for NMEA 0183 output with the baud rate at 4800, which is default for NMEA 0183 devices. This is done using the setup menu on the Garmin.

The chart datum should probably be set to NAD83, which is what I believe the NOAA charts use. It should say what datum set the chart uses in the readme files for the charts.

FYI-most software can not use the Garmin proprietary protocols, as Garmin has not released the format for it to the public. For that reason, it is a pretty useless protocol IMHO.

I would also check on the Garmin website and make sure you've got the latest version of the firmware for whatever GPS unit you have.

BTW, once you've copied the NOAA raster charts into the charts sub-directory, you need to do the following:



> *Installing BSB charts *
> 
> The BSB/KAP file format is licensed from Maptech. BSB/KAP version 1 - 3 is supported. Projections
> based on Mercator, Transversal Mercator, Polyconic, Lambert Conformal Conic, Sinusoidal and
> ...


BTW, this is straight out of the SeaClear II manual, so please RTFM.


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

SD - you were correct, I had to change the settings in my GPS, and it works now. Forgot about Garmin being proprietary! 
The charts are working fine as well. For the record, I did RTFM, however, I did not know the format of the NOAA charts at the time - I have since downloaded them again, and noticed the file type - BSB, while doing so.
The only problem is that the free NOAA charts really only cover a bit of the Bay of Fundy, but will be useful for the areas that they do cover.


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

I stand corrected. The Cape Sable to Cape Hatteras covers the Bay of Fundy quite well.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm... Hmm... Bay of Fundy.. that means you're up in either NS or NB. Unfortunately, NOAA isn't too concerned with Canadian waters. A friend of mine from Halifax had a source for BSB-type charts for Canadian waters.. let me see if I can find it.

Does it have the harbor detail charts as well??


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

SD- 
Split my time between NB and NS. The free NOAA charts I have now tried (at home / not on the water) with both Seaclear, and Coastal Explorer do NOT have good harbour detail at all. In fact they do not show depths close to the shore. I see that it mentions other charts available for several US coastal areas, but, as you said, nothing for the Canadian waters.

Note to SD. I have arranged to ship my new boat home, instead of trying to sail it back, due to several factors - time/ vacation, expense, lack of experience, unproven boat, etc. So I will get soem more experience this summer, an hopefully hit the Bay / coat after that, when not so rushed.
Thanks for the previous advice!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good enough... I'll see if I can find that link my friend had for Canadian waters BSB charts. If I do, I'll PM you with it.


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

Great. Thanks!!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Dawg...no they are not waterproof, need a sleeve for them in the cockpit in bad weather...but they are even better than waterproof maptechs because they are correct!! If you find that canadian bsb source lemme know too!!

PB...look at your florida chart...the abacos (West End) are 50 miles from Palm Beach and are better than ANYYHING you will find on the east coast. Be sure to catch them before heading "upstream"...you CAN do it...it is EASY if you just wait for weather. No navigation problems at all. Do them in the winter and the rest of the east coast in the late spring/summer/fall.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Cam - not a question of being able to, for pity's sake, a FLEET of Macs has done it (under power, not sail). Just don't see myself going there yet. *G*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam-

New England has some damn fine scenery, food and ports for John to visit... Yes, accuracy would be nice in a chart. I'll have to get the Explorer charts for later this year. 

John-

The comment about the fleet of Macs was vicious, but funny...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

SD - it's TRUE!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Loaded the Offshore Navigator Lite that came with my first set of Chartbooks. Not very intuitive (to me) right out of the box, and utilizes the raster charts. Looks like it might be a bit better for planning than the SeaClear, and as a backup, but so far, I prefer the Fugawi ENC for use underway. I like the seamless, constant track of the ENC charts for visual, though I still haven't quite gotten the hang of adding charts to it yet.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> SD - it's TRUE!


That's why it was so vicious and so funny...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Dawg...totally agree on New England...but couldn't see passing by the Bahamas! 

PB...just as long as you get there...didn't want you to pass because you thought it might be too hard.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

"Hi guys...limited connectivity the next few days for me. If you need me personally on a topic or a moderating issue...leave a PM. 
In the meantime...try to keep an eye on the Portagee!! "


I thought the authority figure was taking a break.
Were you just testing us to see how well we would behave.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

No, not worried about how hard it may or may not be. Once I leave here next week, I'll be full time cruising. Basically snowbirding the East Coast. I figure the first couple of winters will be exploring Florida, then the next one, head over to the Bahamas. Way I see it, the next year will be mostly about refining the systems on the boat, so that I can be as self sufficent as possible. Once I feel everything is a good as it's probably going to get, I'll start being more adventerous. I plan on doing this a long time, so there's no rush to be anywhere.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

PBzeer said:


> No, not worried about how hard it may or may not be. Once I leave here next week, I'll be full time cruising. Basically snowbirding the East Coast. I figure the first couple of winters will be exploring Florida, then the next one, head over to the Bahamas. Way I see it, the next year will be mostly about refining the systems on the boat, so that I can be as self sufficent as possible. Once I feel everything is a good as it's probably going to get, I'll start being more adventerous. I plan on doing this a long time, so there's no rush to be anywhere.


Well John.... since there is no rush I hope you come up to Narragansett Bay and poke around a bit - and I don't mean just Newport as they are not the synonyms that many people treat them as. Newport is a special place and there are many things to see and do but to a country boy like me it's just the city traffic (on and off water) and clutter I avoid as only 1 of the 3 entrances into NGBay and beyond. A quiet night in the Kickamuit River (off Mt Hope Bay), Fogland Harbor (Sakonnet River), or Mill Cove in Wickford will give you some of the other flavors of New England.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh, I'll be up there sooner or later. I think I'll probably bounce between North Carolina and Florida the first couple of years, if for nothing else than skipper preperation. My skills are not overly refined at this point, having mostly sailed on a lake, so I figure a couple of years of not pushing too hard should stand me in good stead.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey John... Keep us posted on where you're at... and have fun... that's the most important part of it...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll be using my Blog here and my website Music on the Wind to keep in touch, as well as posting.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sounds like a plan John...we'll hoist a few when you get to NC!


----------

